# HOLY SCHMOLY in Memphis



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)

http://memphis.craigslist.org/bop/5017702243.html


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2015)

Wholy frikoly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

I call dibs on the mowers & edgers


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2015)

I see a lot of scrap in that pile. All that stuff and he only gives us two pictures to work with?


----------



## CWCMAN (May 14, 2015)

All I see is a pile of scrap metal.

I'm with Mike, I'll take the mowers if there Trimmers or Tru Cuts


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2015)

will be a nightmare to get rid of all that short of a claw crane and a convoy of dump trucks....


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2015)

I've been to a few piles like this. You have to do a lot of digging, but sometimes it's worth it.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2015)

Would like to say there's _gotta _be something great there, but...there doesn't


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2015)

I would lay money on it that there is a rare bike in that pile somewhere.
It might take you 4 months of diging everyday to get to it but it takes a long time to gather that many bikes in one place.
And you know where it's gonna be. Now I never said what kind of condition it would be in, I just said I bet it's there.
Blue bird, RMS, Dayton big tank, Twin Flex, Ect, Ect, Ect...........
I would love the opportunity to dig through it, But where would you live for the 4 months it would take you to get to the bottom.
Uummmmmm Not in Memphis.
Just say'n
JKent


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2015)

Is that not a girls monark tank bike right on the top of the pile just to the left of center?
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> All I see is a pile of scrap metal.
> 
> I'm with Mike, I'll take the mowers if there Trimmers or Tru Cuts




Sorry, I already called dibs @9:42am PST. Sent a PM,email & text


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2015)

called dibs via smoke signals and carrier pigeons in 1995 i'm there right now there is nothing to see here turn back


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2015)

jkent said:


> I would lay money on it that there is a rare bike in that pile somewhere.
> It might take you 4 months of diging everyday to get to it but it takes a long time to gather that many bikes in one place.
> And you know where it's gonna be. Now I never said what kind of condition it would be in, I just said I bet it's there.
> Blue bird, RMS, Dayton big tank, Twin Flex, Ect, Ect, Ect...........
> ...




Call me a pessimist but I would take that bet.  I'd say there is a much better chance that there is not a single treasure in the whole pile.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)

http://memphis.craigslist.org/bik/5025863260.html

there's more


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2015)

Lets go Dave !!


----------



## bobcycles (May 14, 2015)

*The owner of Memphis cycles had I think 3 sons who were either Korean war or WWII vets,  who all helped run the business when they doing buisiness.  About 15 years ago Gene Amagliani, who has since passed would mail me incredible NOS Schwinn tanks, pre and postwar at very fair prices.  Before and even since that time, several well known collectors have piced the shop and the old warehouse location.  I remember talking to Mike Wolfe about the place a few years ago and he had tried to get into the big building with no luck.  Both properties have been on the market for a couple of years now and I did speak to one of the surviving family members who was trying to sell the shop and contents as one.  Was seriously thinking about a road trip there last year, but never followed through.  Looks like the properties or at least one of them possibly sold.  Again, this place has been picked by some serious collectors/pickers over the years. But you never know what got overlooked.*


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2015)

mmm mmmm mmmmm! Delishus rusty hub-gut casserole with a side of G519 rims!


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)

I saw that too


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 14, 2015)

Good GOD!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 14, 2015)

Here is/was the bike boneyard in Arizona. Rows and piles of bikes, motorcycles etc and it all burned up in 2013. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovkYb8IKgkc


----------



## jkent (May 15, 2015)

I made the trip to Memphis today and ended up picking up a few things.
3 Schwinn Cycle truck frames. W The center frame signs. and 1 drop stand
A Whizzer Pacemaker fork and rear drop stand 
A Shelby Flyer frame 
A few displays 
A lot of NOS  Schwinn Phantom rack lights
and 30 NOS G519 HD rims
and a few odds and ends.
Did anyone else go?
JKent


----------



## jkent (May 15, 2015)




----------



## jkent (May 15, 2015)

The green cantilever tank is for a 20" bike.












one of the Cycle trucks has a straight down tube the other 2 have curved down tubes.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2015)

Must have been been a fun place to dig through. I guess i was wrong about there being nothing of value in there.


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *The owner of Memphis cycles had I think 3 sons who were either Korean war or WWII vets,  who all helped run the business when they doing buisiness.  About 15 years ago Gene Amagliani, who has since passed would mail me incredible NOS Schwinn tanks, pre and postwar at very fair prices.  Before and even since that time, several well known collectors have piced the shop and the old warehouse location.  I remember talking to Mike Wolfe about the place a few years ago and he had tried to get into the big building with no luck.  Both properties have been on the market for a couple of years now and I did speak to one of the surviving family members who was trying to sell the shop and contents as one.  Was seriously thinking about a road trip there last year, but never followed through.  Looks like the properties or at least one of them possibly sold.  Again, this place has been picked by some serious collectors/pickers over the years. But you never know what got overlooked.*




I know someone who was in there a few weeks ago, and got the last of what was worth taking.


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2015)

jkent said:


> I made the trip to Memphis today and ended up picking up a few things.
> 3 Schwinn Cycle truck frames. W The center frame signs. and 1 drop stand
> A Whizzer Pacemaker fork and rear drop stand
> A Shelby Flyer frame
> ...




Nice finds!


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

This is what I seen when I pulled up.



I was told they had been there for a few days pulling things out.


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

There where 4 areas out back that thre roof had fallen in on or had been removed and frames and wheels where stacked over 8 foot tall in every room.
Thats not counting what was inside the main building.
It is a huge facility. It looks like a total wreck and if your willing to dig there are still some cool things in there.
There where boxes that had been tucked up under stacks of frames with NOS parts in them.
The Schwinn Manta Ray and Sting ray seats where NOS but the weather had deteriorated the box and the weather had gotten to them.
The chassis of the are still really nice. Like the NOS Black Phantom tail lights, I found them in a plastic bag inside a box that was tucked under 10 frames and 2 lawn mowers. There where a few things I wanted and didn't find untill it was too late and I had ran out of money.
I was almost tempted to rent a room for the night and go back this morning. 
If I had my enclosed trailer where I could have locked everything up I would have.
There where several tank bikes in the piles. I also seen 3 black Phantom frmaes but it looked like a cieling rafter had fell right on top of them and just wrecked all of them the top frame was nearly bent in a V shape. Really nice original paint too. Shame...
It was a lot of fun for sure and I spent all day there. The guy that was out back was a really nice guy and was helping me dig things out and telling me where to find things.
JKent


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2015)

jkent said:


> This is what I seen when I pulled up.
> View attachment 214429
> I was told they had been there for a few days pulling things out.




That's too bad.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 16, 2015)

jkent,
was any of that stuff you purchased in that pile of scrap that was pictured ?


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

All of the bicycle parts.
Bought the display pieces inside.
JKent


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2015)

Would be great if someone can save the sign:


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

I asked about the sign out front several times and all I got was " yeah we've had a lot of interest in it"
Never a price. 
JKent


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 16, 2015)

I spoke to a guy the other day from Australia that told me he and his wife bought the building.  Gotta be the same people.
Were they Aussies?


----------



## jkent (May 16, 2015)

The Austrailians are the current owners. They have sold the building, so they have to clear the content out of it.
JKent


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 17, 2015)

jkent said:


> The Austrailians are the current owners. They have sold the building, so they have to clear the content out of it.
> JKent




I wish I would have known you were there. I was there also yesterday. Quite a bit of stuff. You got some nice finds. I think those rims were out back in the shed scattered. That was on my want list.  I picked up a few things. The shed out back has been combed over pretty well. I spent several days in the past back there crawling around. If there is something super cool it is buried DEEP!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 17, 2015)

The place sure looks different than back in the day.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 17, 2015)

Also beware if you do go there.  Be sure to lock your cars and hide any valuables. I went twice yesterday, my afternoon trip sucked. Our truck was broken into and suitcase, tool bag and my Schwinn sign and clock were stolen. They knocked the lock out on the drivers door and went to town. Just please everyone beware of your surroundings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightrider (Jan 7, 2022)

I went there a bunch, before and after it closed.  Bill (I think) was the owner. He wouldn't let anyone in back. And wouldn't sell any of the nice stuff. But he was cool, and did still give up some decent parts. I don't think he even knew what was there. I've heard his brother parted out all those bikes in the 80's. The pile was 100' long, 30' deep and 10' high!  Bill also mentioned a friend that came down from Chicago that would come down and buy the good stuff. I wonder who that was?
I pulled a little bit out of there before the "big" day, and after. Times were tough for me at the time, or I would have got more. 
And yes, Memphis is rough! The shop closed because bill,  in his 60s or 70s at the time, was robbed and stabbed. His family wouldn't let him continue. I think that was 2011 or so.
His family started the business in the 20s or 30s I think. Maybe 3 different locations. I have a Henderson frame with a Memphis Cycle Supply decal that has a 5 didn't phone number. Located 4 blocks from my house.
I realize this is an old post. But somehow I missed it at the time.
Thanks if you actually read this.
Johnny


----------

